# 1 or 2 players needed for Ravenloft in Holyoke, MA



## Numskull (Feb 27, 2005)

I am DMing a 3.5 Ravenloft campaign (with native characters) in the Holyoke area.  It went for a few sessions, then got put on hold for a number of reasons;  now I'm down to three players from five and am looking for a brave soul or two to help get this thing off the ground again.  This is a setting-dependent campaign with a significant number of important NPCs, both friend and foe.  If you're looking for a Munchkin or Monty Haul type of game, look somewhere else.  

Don't worry if you're not familiar with the Ravenloft setting;  all the info you need will be provided to you.  And, it's okay if you don't have lots of experience, as long as you can commit to showing up every week.  We meet on Sunday afternoons in Holyoke.  E-mail me at numskullduggery@cs.com if you're interested.


----------

